# I have a cold spot on my platen....



## knifemaker3 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hey all,
I have a spot on the heat platen of my press that I have trouble with on every transfer, especially puffs. 

Usually I can get the design around on different spots and it ain't a problem, but on totes, it is right in the end of most of the designs.

Any suggestions????? I've tried everything I can think of, move the design, more pressure, etc.

Just thought someone else might have had the same problem and had a solution.

It's one of proworlds presses and I've had it for over a year now and done lots of shirts with it. Ain't had much luck with totes on this press  

Thanks,
Craig


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

If you have a cold spot in one place...it is probably a problem with the heating element. IF you have a major brand, most have lifetime warranty on that. Contact your vendor..and tell them..or call the manufacturer..maybe one will have a temp strip you can use to show the defect


----------

